
Ask HN: Where to see April Fool's joke compiled online? - sergiotapia
Tomorrow is a April Fool&#x27;s and I&#x27;d like to know if there&#x27;s a website that lists out the bigger pranks.
======
tokenadult
I like these collections:

[http://hoaxes.org/aprilfool](http://hoaxes.org/aprilfool)

[http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/31/living/april-fools-hoaxes-
feat...](http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/31/living/april-fools-hoaxes-
feat/index.html)

